# Peanut butter!!!



## Captain Canuck (Dec 7, 2005)

People always say you can have natural Peanut butter

I was wondering if you can substitute it with Skippy light peanut Butter.
Or another light peanut butter???


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 7, 2005)

mmmm....peanut butter.  OOOOO...lemme run check and see if I have any but I think I'm out


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 7, 2005)

regular peanut butter is fine....there are only "traces" of transfats in regular peanut butter...nothing to freak out about


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 7, 2005)

One of my friends actually gave me some of his peanut butter that he bought from GNC.     It was supposed to be low carb, low calories, low........., but it only had like 30 calories less per serving and a few more carbs which means more protein.  So i stick with amazing Peter Pan (chunky)!


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 7, 2005)

-------- :d --------

What would you say?? ! scoop a day or is that to much??


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> regular peanut butter is fine....there are only "traces" of transfats in regular peanut butter...nothing to freak out about




Ok thanks Wolfy I will use light Peanut butter then.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 7, 2005)

I eat peanut butter every day.


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 7, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I eat peanut butter every day.



Me too...All natural does not taste as good as regular brand name...


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok guys but how much can we have a day?

Is one spoon full ok??


----------



## heavy (Dec 7, 2005)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> Ok guys but how much can we have a day?
> 
> Is one spoon full ok??



Of course thats fine...although I think natural PB is better for health reasons, light peanut butter is good too. Its mostly unsaturated fats, so go for it. But the problem with light peanut butter, is that if you look at the ingredients it has sugar in it. I would say 3 tbsp is the max I would have.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 7, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Of course thats fine...although I think natural PB is better for health reasons, light peanut butter is good too. Its mostly unsaturated fats, so go for it. I would say 3 tbsp is the max I would have.




You know I love peanut butter and I was always afraid that I would get fat.

I remember one time I eat ate the whole jar. If I start eating peanut butter then I will not stop so one spoon of light peanut butter is ok I will go out right now and have me a spoon sandwich


----------



## heavy (Dec 7, 2005)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> You know I love peanut butter and I was always afraid that I would get fat.
> 
> I remember one time I eat ate the whole jar. If I start eating peanut butter then I will not stop so one spoon of light peanut butter is ok I will go out right now and have me a spoon sandwich



Im the same way...I love PB. Its so damn addicting!


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 7, 2005)

anyone here addicted to peanut butter and banana? and if so, creamy or chunky?


----------



## 2RIIPPED (Dec 7, 2005)

oh man, I was just about to get up to go get some peanut butter at the store after looking at this thread, then I read MacStanons post and I almost blew a load, oh man peanut butter and bannanas is amazing!


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 7, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> anyone here addicted to peanut butter and banana? and if so, creamy or chunky?




Not bad peanut butter and banana, But I like PB and Jam on toast.    :elephant:


----------



## stealthmeister (Dec 7, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> anyone here addicted to peanut butter and banana? and if so, creamy or chunky?


Second only to peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 7, 2005)

i love natural peanut butter


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 7, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> anyone here addicted to peanut butter and banana? and if so, creamy or chunky?


Chunky of course!


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 7, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> anyone here addicted to peanut butter and banana? and if so, creamy or chunky?


Chunky of course!



			
				Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> Ok guys but how much can we have a day?
> 
> Is one spoon full ok??


I eat a heaping tablespoon in my oatmeal in the morning. Then another heaping tablespoon in a sandwich at lunch. I consider that desert.

Peter Pan all the way baby.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 8, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Chunky of course!
> 
> 
> I eat a heaping tablespoon in my oatmeal in the morning. Then another heaping tablespoon in a sandwich at lunch. I consider that desert.
> ...





Thanks bro!!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2005)

*trans fats*



			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> regular peanut butter is fine....there are only "traces" of transfats in regular peanut butter...nothing to freak out about



Most of the major brands of peanut butter contain partially hydrogenated oils, aka trans fats.  Partially hydrogenated oils are solid at room temperature, so the peanut butter manufacturers use them to keep the oil from separating and to give their products a very long shelf life. They don't have to add very much partially hydrogenated oil, but it is there. Look at the list of ingredients. They try to fool you because if the amount is less than .5 grams per serving, they can say "0 grams of trans fats" or "no trans fats." A serving of peanut butter is two tablespoons -- so they can put as much as 8 grams of trans fats in a 16-ounce jar and still attach a label that says "No Trans Fats."


----------



## stealthmeister (Dec 8, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Most of the major brands of peanut butter contain partially hydrogenated oils, aka trans fats.  Partially hydrogenated oils are solid at room temperature, so the peanut butter manufacturers use them to keep the oil from separating and to give their products a very long shelf life. They don't have to add very much partially hydrogenated oil, but it is there. Look at the list of ingredients. They try to fool you because if the amount is less than .5 grams per serving, they can say "0 grams of trans fats" or "no trans fats." A serving of peanut butter is two tablespoons -- so they can put as much as 8 grams of trans fats in a 16-ounce jar and still attach a label that says "No Trans Fats."


Nice info. my friend!


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 15, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Most of the major brands of peanut butter contain partially hydrogenated oils, aka trans fats.  Partially hydrogenated oils are solid at room temperature, so the peanut butter manufacturers use them to keep the oil from separating and to give their products a very long shelf life. They don't have to add very much partially hydrogenated oil, but it is there. Look at the list of ingredients. They try to fool you because if the amount is less than .5 grams per serving, they can say "0 grams of trans fats" or "no trans fats." A serving of peanut butter is two tablespoons -- so they can put as much as 8 grams of trans fats in a 16-ounce jar and still attach a label that says "No Trans Fats."




So what are you saying that DragonRider is a fat ass


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 15, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> anyone here addicted to peanut butter and banana? and if so, creamy or chunky?


never tried it with chunky, but creamy is awsome.  im not a big chunky pb fan


----------

